# An Simple, Powerful Observation of S Vs. N



## TrollFaceTheMan (Oct 18, 2015)

I wrote this as a simple theoretical observation of mine, however certain individuals out there had decided to Personally attack me and Belittle me over it...

I wasn't trying to start drama, I was literally speaking of an observation *I made* that *I thought* was rational. As it turns out, *It was flawed* in aspects I had neglected to consider... 

But instead of having a Intelligent conversation as to said flaws and helping me *Work through them...* It Seems that people would rather act as children and continually insult me and try to put words in my mouth that I had never spoken... 

Then worse off when I stand up for myself and fight back you want to make me out as a bad guy... That is *Absolutely Sickening* to me...

Do you know I had went through all of Elementary school, Middle School and most of High-school Being constantly and Ruthlessly Bullied and Picked on. My Mom died a month before my Fifth Birthday, I never had a loving comforting mother to show me how to get along with the other kids and who I could cry to when others were being mean to me... Nor at the time did I have a Father... 

What I had was a Zombie who looked like my Dad but was too Stricken with Grief and Despair to help me with anything...

As if not having a socially supportive upbringing wasn't bad enough to ostracize me from others, I had hit Puberty at about 8 Years and soon after got Such Horrible Acne problems I actually had to take meds for awhile to get it under control... Oh also did I forget to mention I was always taller and bigger than every one else, making it impossible for me to try and "Blend in..."

All this led to me Being teased and Picked on around the clock... People would Insult me all the time, Especially girls (Oh sorry I was Physically Unattractive and had social issue's at the time... Your Mom being dead, and genetics can make that pretty F***ing tough to overcome...)

I liked to ask "Why" or "How" a lot, so the teachers would use this as an opportunity treat me as an imbecile... Even though I'd correct them on something they were 100% wrong on...

An example would be in biology one time I raised my hand and asked my teacher "What lung is smaller than the other..." I was curious as I had forgotten... 

He looked at me an Laughed, the type of laugh that says "What are you an Idiot..?" He then says with a condescending tone "Both lungs are the same size..." I try to say "I know I saw in the Biology book that one is smaller..." But before I could get half the sentence some of the other students started saying things like "Dude just shut up, you don't know what you are talking about..." And "Stop arguing with the teacher..." That stuff right there is what make my blood boil to this day...

You want to know which lung is smaller than the other..? The left one!! It's 2/3 the size of the right one as it needs room for the heart to function... But remember I was the one who was Portrayed as the imbecile in this situation...

And this is the same thing going on right now, you people are disgusting you really know that..? You are just as bad as those kids that used to bully me...

No! You know what you are worse... Way worse... Because you are *SUPPOSED* to be adults... Yet here you are acting like children, attacking me and then trying to make me look like the bad guy when I defend myself...

That is absolutely Sickening... 

Vile... Wretched... And Sickening!

Just to let you know I am *Not* referring to anyone in the comments so far who have been respectful to me... Only the ones who have shown me no respect... And *Especially* the ones who want to act like I'm just being "Soooooo... Rude.." when I stand up for myself...

I really can't believe you guys...


----------



## TrollFaceTheMan (Oct 18, 2015)

5:50Am, so for any spelling mistakes of Grammatical inconsistencies... I tried my best to weed them out... But at this early hour, I can't guarantee anything... If you see any, please comment and let me know so I can fix it when next on... Thank you.


----------



## niss (Apr 25, 2010)

Not really.

Watching sports is right up there with watching paint dry. The few games I watch are always with friends with whom I would like to connect. IOW, the relationship is the goal.

I also know many sensors who feel as I do. And I know many intuitives that follow a particular sport. FWIW, big sports fans are usually interested in the strategy of the game. Hence the popularity of fantasy teams.

This is really based on interests and values.

As for movies, a good plot and character development, when dealing with a topic that interests us, will suck most of us right in. In my case, documentaries and historical movies that deal with human struggles are more interesting than a blow 'em up thriller. However, I'm also a sucker for a good action movie or chick flick, as long as it is a decent movie. (think "Saving Private Ryan" or "The Notebook")

We all like our entertainment, but the "why" is more telling than is the "what."

HTH


----------



## Bunny (Jul 11, 2015)

I shouldn't even bother posting but I just find it amusing how certain people in this forum (not many mind you just a handful) believe that all Sensors are just the stereotypical "dumb jocks".

If you studied the functions then you'd know that Sensors are no less intelligent or imaginative than Intuitives.

*Note:* I love Ns and get along with them greatly, this is not me saying that I am against Ns in any way.
It's just these boards... I mean really.






& For the record - I can probably count on one hand how many times I've watched a sports game.


----------



## TrollFaceTheMan (Oct 18, 2015)

I did already express above it might no imply to all sensing types out there, you also have to keep in consideration that all the standard "Jockey Types" and "Sports Buffs" are sensing types such as ESFJ's, ESFP and ISTP's... (Not so much your type of ESTJ though, kinda weird... Must have to do with T/J perhaps sports are a waste of time to you?) 

So it's not like I'm just pulling this out of thin air, it has real backing to it.

And I kid you not, just drop by the ENTP forum... ENTP's basically despise (Watching) sports... So do INTP's... 

INFPs..? Nope for the most part they only participate in things Like tennis that aren't too intense and they enjoy it for it Health benefits most of the time... (Which for watching them on Tv that rules that out...) 

ENFP's and ENFJ's are the same way, they seem to like to participate in sports but don't really like watching them... 


Once again Sensing is using the 5 Senses... Taste, Touch, Feel, Sight, and Smell the thing best to stimulate that is action... Sensing types are action orientated types, that is why most of them go into fields that require making split second decisions and have high pressure such as Paramedics, Doctors, Military Personal, Professional Sports, Management, (Ect...)

Intuitive types like to spend a long time to think about things and weigh their options very carefully and having to make quick decisions such as how many CC's of adrenaline to inject in the dying man... It just doesn't work out well for us... 

Intuitive types like to spend time inside there minds basically more than anything, action is actually for the most part an unwelcome distraction unless we actively seek it out.

I'm curoius do you know you freinds types that do and do NOT like WATCHING sports?


----------



## TrollFaceTheMan (Oct 18, 2015)

Also as for the History Docs and military channel, many Sensing type's I also know are very into them. As for the reason why I am unsure, most of the time when I ask them it's because they have a fascination with something like the Weapons, Tank or Planes used in wars


----------



## Catwalk (Aug 12, 2015)

A simple, powerful observation of *s*ausages and *n*achos - personally, I've never been that into the crunch of the nacho or the squishiness of the sausage, but if I had a choice I might just go for the pizza.


----------



## TrollFaceTheMan (Oct 18, 2015)

Wytch, that is very wrong assumption as to what I was saying...

I wasn't trying to call sensing types "Dumb Jocks" (Nor did I actually...)

As a matter of fact my dad is an ISTP and he a very intelligent person whom I look up to and often ask advice on how to solve problems, but he tends to his best when I comes to dealing with Numbers and math. Something Sensing types seem naturally better at then typically "Scattered brain" Intuitives...

As for functions I know all about them, it still doesn't make a difference though, actually on the contrary it shows just how different types are... For example I'm an ENTP right? So my weakest Function is Sensing... So are you to say even though I have the weakest sensing side I'll still be able to use my sensing side as well as an actual sensing type..?

Because that's how you're making it sound the other way for Sensing to Intuitives... It's just not true... But it doesn't mean that either is any dumber than one another, it just means we have different sets of strengths and weaknesses...


----------



## TrollFaceTheMan (Oct 18, 2015)

Flamingo said:


> A simple, powerful observation of *s*ausages and *n*achos - personally, I've never been that into the crunch of the nacho or the squishiness of the sausage, but if I had a choice I might just go for the pizza.


Wise beyond words XD


----------



## Bunny (Jul 11, 2015)

@TrollFaceTheMan Wrong. You are SO stereotyping here.

I know ENTPs who watch sports a lot and some :gasp: even in this forum.

You do not know about the different types very well and it's clear in your posts.

My Tertiary is Ni and I could label myself an INTP if I wanted to and I bet you would not even question it.

Inferior functions are more difficult to control and they are more "raw" when they come out but it doesn't make them any less powerful than your other functions.

I'm an ISTP and I do not watch sports, why do you think that is?

Crazy, I know.

I actually like films and shows that require a lot of thought and I'm perfectly fine with no action in it.



> Also as for the History Docs and military channel, many Sensing type's I also know are very into them. As for the reason why I am unsure, most of the time when I ask them it's because they have a fascination with something like the Weapons, Tank or Planes used in wars


This is just stereotyping ^



> Intuitive types like to spend a long time to think about things and weigh their options very carefully and having to make quick decisions such as how many CC's of adrenaline to inject in the dying man... It just doesn't work out well for us...
> 
> Intuitive types like to spend time inside there minds basically more than anything, action is actually for the most part an unwelcome distraction unless we actively seek it out.


^No, I'm in my head all of the time do you know that ISTPs have dominant Ti?
That means we can be as much in our heads as any N type. We just deal with it in a different manner.

I am often alone in my own thoughts everyday and I do not go out hiking or bungee jumping or whatever else you think we do instead.


You are treating us like dumb jocks.

If and when I do play a video game I love the story the most, I like to explore every part of a video game and get the most out of it as I can.


The only "constant stimulation" I need is my brain.


----------



## Catwalk (Aug 12, 2015)

TrollFaceTheMan said:


> Wise beyond words XD


Thanks. I always had good senses of intuition when it came to these things. I can't stand people who eat 4 cheese pizza. It just tastes like cheese pizza.


----------



## TrollFaceTheMan (Oct 18, 2015)

You sure are getting snarky, I love how you are trying to call my Observation of my Friends and Family who watch the Military Channel a "Stereotype..." That is quite well sad to be honest, is my ISTP friend risking his life to join the military also a "Stereotype..?"

As for you, and all ISTPs, ISFPs, INFPs and INTPs along with ESTJs, ESFJs, ENFJs and ENTJs...

I know their Intuitive and Sensing Functions are Auxiliary and Tertiary, and very close to one another and I don't appreciate you getting this superiority complex and saying things like this "You do not know about the different types very well and it's clear in your posts."

That is just extremely rude and childish... I mean how old are you..? Do you really thinks it's necessary to try and take cheap shots like that at me..? I mean it doesn't bother me but it just seems so unbelievably immature, and makes it hard to take you seriously...

As for would I be able to tell the difference... Yes, eventually... It's not to hard to tell a front because no matter how you act it's only an act and can't last forever. And example would be ENTP's and ENFP's... ENTP's can act like ENFP's, but it's exhausting to do for an extended periods of time as it's not naturally how we are... Such as with You acting like an INTP...


And I quote you: "No, I'm in my head all of the time do you know that ISTPs have dominant Ti?
That means we can be as much in our heads as any N type. We just deal with it in a different manner." 

I don't think you understand... I'm not saying sensing types are never able to think internally... That'd be just stupid... What I am saying though is Sensing types tend to be less distracteble and more grounded then Intuitive types... 

For until you sit there with you mouth gaping open like an idiot for 10 minutes holding a fork with some food on it at a diner table while staring blankly at a wall because you were thinking about how nice it'd be if you could finish your meal quickly to get back to playing League of Legends... Then once snapped out of it continue eating your food as if nothing happened like my ENFP friend does all the time... Then you never have had an "Intuitive Level" space out...


----------



## Bunny (Jul 11, 2015)

TrollFaceTheMan said:


> You sure are getting snarky, I love how you are trying to call my Observation of my Friends and Family who watch the Military Channel a "Stereotype..." That is quite well sad to be honest, is my ISTP friend risking his life to join the military also a "Stereotype..?"
> 
> As for you, and all ISTPs, ISFPs, INFPs and INTPs along with ESTJs, ESFJs, ENFJs and ENTJs...
> 
> ...


That last line, right there, shows you're stereotyping.
It's insulting.

I'm being honest I'm not using any "cheap shots" just because you have a few friends that you've typed a certain way does not mean that every person of that type acts in that way.

How is telling you the truth being childish? Can't take it?

You are not listening to anything I have said and are clearly unable to argue your point in an intelligent manner.

Most MBTI tests I take give me INTJ, I am completely honest in them and do not try an be anything but myself.
That shows that even the tests themselves can be wrong.

I have been zoned out plenty of times. Sometimes I'll be sitting at my desk and think about (for example) how cool it would be to be able to teleport without even realising how much time has passed.
Or how people I know can remind me of mythological creatures.

You're simply not getting it and I do hope that you stay on this forum and branch yourself out more.
You will start to understand how each type works without the bias you have now.

Please study up more.

I wish you luck.


----------



## TrollFaceTheMan (Oct 18, 2015)

Nice try, but acting childish and essentially a jerk to me then trying to pretend to be an adult, and then running away... ACTUALLY just makes you look even more childish... You're the one that is obviously closed minded... You come on here freaking out claiming that I'm calling all sensing types "Dumb Jocks..." And "Inferior to Intuitives..." Which I never said, nor implied...

Basically call me dumb, and avoid all my questions and then run away... 

*Heavy Sarcasm* Oh my goodness you are just so mature... 


Really..? That is so Cringe worthy sad it actually hurts a little bit...


----------



## TrollFaceTheMan (Oct 18, 2015)

With how personal you seem to be taking all this are you sure your not a Feeling type XD

(JK, No offense to feeling types everywhere, you guys rock!! )


----------



## TrollFaceTheMan (Oct 18, 2015)

Wytch said:


> .
> 
> Most MBTI tests I take give me INTJ, I am completely honest in them and do not try an be anything but myself.
> That shows that even the tests themselves can be wrong.
> ...


 Call me crazy but I had you figured for a Judging type too, though it's impossible to tell with an interaction over the web it just seemed more fitting... Also how do you know that the test is wrong..? Are you a self proclaimed ISTP..?


----------



## Bunny (Jul 11, 2015)

TrollFaceTheMan said:


> Call me crazy but I had you figured for a Judging type too, though it's impossible to tell with an interaction over the web it just seemed more fitting... Also how do you know that the test is wrong..? Are you a self proclaimed ISTP..?


1) You really haven't asked me any valid questions.
2) I'm defending Sensors because I see these types of boards all of the time.
3) Not self-proclaimed, I have talked to many people on here about it but in the end it is obviously going to have to be my decision. As it is with us all.
I know I'm a Ti dom, I'm a Sensor and I also have a well-developed Ni.
So, I cannot really be any other type.

First impressions of people on me here do usually give off an INTJ vibe but believe it or not ISTPs and INTJs are often mistaken for each other.

Many fictional characters are argued for both types quite regularly.

This is a common fact but I'm sure you will not believe it.


----------



## Bunny (Jul 11, 2015)

I'm signing off, so you do not think I am "running away" as you put it.

But I dare you to go around posting this on the different Sensor forums and see what their answers are.
Regarding what you think a Sensor likes and watches as far as games and shows go.

I think it could be quite helpful to you and I'm not saying this to upset you. I'm saying this to try to help you.

I have nothing against you personally, I am not upset as I write this but it can be annoying sometimes when people have Sensors pegged in such a stereotypical view.


----------



## TrollFaceTheMan (Oct 18, 2015)

I want to let you know I'm not here to make enemy's I'm sorry If my post offended you, but that wasn't actually the point. And I'll admit you brought up some Valid points about Tertiary Ni I hadn't considered yet, and also I didn't think about it till now that Gender probably plays a huge role too... That was kinda a big over site on my part as I only had talked to male Sensing Types thus far about this...

But I would really of appreciated if you hadn't of instantly taken it as a personal assault against sensing types... That really was not what I was trying to do... And If you had instead tried helping me correct my information instead of chastise me I could of possibly worked with you to fix my mistakes...

As for Believing in Flip-Flop personality types, I completely do... As of matter of fact when I take the Test I am always in a margin of 8-13% for all the Functions, as such I sorta go back and forward quite a bit and depending on the particular situation the way I act can be quite different from a "Standard ENTP..." 

An Example would be INTP, ENFP (That's kinda a giving though...) ENTJ and ESTP... All of which I've tested as at different points... However I know it just has to do with my particular attitude at the time, I know for certain though I actually am an ENTP as it's what I test for the most, and the only thing that rationally makes sense...

My point is It's not hard to believe, and is something I already know about...

And once again my Dad is an ISTP too, so I very well know that sorta attitude changes that the personality type can undergo depending on the time and situation.


----------



## orbit (Oct 19, 2012)

TrollFaceTheMan said:


> Nice try, but acting childish and essentially a jerk to me then trying to pretend to be an adult, and then running away... ACTUALLY just makes you look even more childish... You're the one that is obviously closed minded... You come on here freaking out claiming that I'm calling all sensing types "Dumb Jocks..." And "Inferior to Intuitives..." Which I never said, nor implied...
> 
> Basically call me dumb, and avoid all my questions and then run away...
> 
> ...


I don't believe Wytch has resorted to calling you immature, childish, close minded, and a jerk. Please be more respectful towards her. 

Anyway, I don't believe MBTI is supposed to be simple. It's quite a complicated system with a lot of nuances and is annoyingly enough not able to be proven. Grouping sensors and intuitives together is probably an unwise move because there are Si and Se users and Ni and Ne users and they are completely different from eachother. It would probably be better to make comments on Se-Ni and Ne-Si dichomoties. Also it would be better to make comments not on any type of dichotomy or axis or function's behaviour but rather their behaviour.


----------



## Ixim (Jun 19, 2013)

Just forget about the "functions" and go with the truth(no matter how painful). If your "inferior function" has such a "raw and powerful" pull...you are probably whatever that "function" is. For INFJ, that'd be: NiFeTiSe, meaning that you'd actually be a xxTx who has repressed his true nature and made himself think that he is an INFJ. Not to mention that Grant stack is really old and really wrong-if anything INFJ would be NiFi not NiFe-but it's best to just forget about the categorical mistake(the "functions").

Don't make me recycle a certain person :wink: .


----------



## TrollFaceTheMan (Oct 18, 2015)

Curi said:


> I don't believe Wytch has resorted to calling you immature, childish, close minded, and a jerk. Please be more respectful towards her.
> 
> Anyway, I don't believe MBTI is supposed to be simple. It's quite a complicated system with a lot of nuances and is annoyingly enough not able to be proven. Grouping sensors and intuitives together is probably an unwise move because there are Si and Se users and Ni and Ne users and they are completely different from eachother. It would probably be better to make comments on Se-Ni and Ne-Si dichomoties. Also it would be better to make comments not on any type of dichotomy or axis or function's behaviour but rather their behaviour.


 Really..? Well here I'll just quote it...

"I shouldn't even bother posting but I just find it amusing how certain people in this forum (not many mind you just a handful) believe that all Sensors are just the stereotypical "dumb jocks". (Putting words in my mouth, and trying to act as if I'm a close minded Bigot and a jerk...)



"If you studied the functions then you'd know that Sensors are no less intelligent or imaginative than Intuitives." (Implying I don't know what I am talking about and I should "Study the Functions more..." AKA Stupid...) 


"You do not know about the different types very well and it's clear in your posts." (Once again calling me stupid...)


"I'm an ISTP and I do not watch sports, why do you think that is?

Crazy, I know." (Belittling, once again... An Insult to intelligence... Aka calling me stupid...)

"You are treating us like dumb jocks." (Once again putting words in my mouth and trying to make me look like a jerk...)

"That last line, right there, shows you're stereotyping.
It's insulting." (Downright Slander...)

"You are not listening to anything I have said and are clearly unable to argue your point in an intelligent manner." (Once again belittling and calling me stupid...)

"Please study up more." (And once again belittling and implying I don't know what I'm talking about in a disrespectful manor, aka calling me stupid...)

I mean really, are you going to really try and say I've been the disrespectful one here..? I've actually tried having a discussion, but have been constantly hit by belittling and slanderous insults...


----------



## TrollFaceTheMan (Oct 18, 2015)

Ixim said:


> Just forget about the "functions" and go with the truth(no matter how painful). If your "inferior function" has such a "raw and powerful" pull...you are probably whatever that "function" is. For INFJ, that'd be: NiFeTiSe, meaning that you'd actually be a xxTx who has repressed his true nature and made himself think that he is an INFJ. Not to mention that Grant stack is really old and really wrong-if anything INFJ would be NiFi not NiFe-but it's best to just forget about the categorical mistake(the "functions").
> 
> Don't make me recycle a certain person :wink: .


 
Interesting perspective, and I hope you don't mean me Q~Q


----------



## Ixim (Jun 19, 2013)

TrollFaceTheMan said:


> Interesting perspective, and I hope you don't mean me Q~Q


Don't worry about the last part. Longtimers here will understand just whom I was refering.


----------



## niss (Apr 25, 2010)

TrollFaceTheMan said:


> Also as for the History Docs and military channel, many Sensing type's I also know are very into them. As for the reason why I am unsure, most of the time when I ask them it's because they have a fascination with something like the Weapons, Tank or Planes used in wars


Not anything like that for me. It is about the events that lead to the rise and fall of differing societies and ideologies.


----------



## niss (Apr 25, 2010)

TrollFaceTheMan said:


> I did already express above it might no imply to all sensing types out there, you also have to keep in consideration that all the standard "Jockey Types" and "Sports Buffs" are sensing types such as ESFJ's, ESFP and ISTP's... (Not so much your type of ESTJ though, kinda weird... Must have to do with T/J perhaps sports are a waste of time to you?)
> 
> So it's not like I'm just pulling this out of thin air, it has real backing to it.
> 
> ...


I think you are falling prey to confirmation bias.

You are asking people that frequent a forum dedicated to introspection, whether or not they prefer outdoor sports. If you polled this entire site for those that are real fans and follow sports a great deal, you would find that the majority do not - which is why they are here.

As for sensing and the five senses...you use them too. We all do. Don't forget that sensors intuit and intuitives sense. What we are discussing on this forum is merely a cognitive preference - nothing more. Trying to tie this to specific behaviors will get you in trouble.

As I indicated above, I do know many IRL, intuitive and sensor alike, who are on both side of this discussion.


----------



## Serpent (Aug 6, 2015)

Sensing versus Intuition threads need to die.


----------



## TrollFaceTheMan (Oct 18, 2015)

niss said:


> I think you are falling prey to confirmation bias.
> 
> You are asking people that frequent a forum dedicated to introspection, whether or not they prefer outdoor sports. If you polled this entire site for those that are real fans and follow sports a great deal, you would find that the majority do not - which is why they are here.
> 
> ...





niss said:


> I think you are falling prey to confirmation bias.
> 
> You are asking people that frequent a forum dedicated to introspection, whether or not they prefer outdoor sports. If you polled this entire site for those that are real fans and follow sports a great deal, you would find that the majority do not - which is why they are here.
> 
> ...


 The thing is yes I do use Sensing however it is my least developed Function both Internally and Externally meaning that I will in fact naturally have a very different way of thinking compared to a True sensing Type... Just as a true sensing type who weakest function is Intuition will think way differently than an True Intuitive type... It's just how it is to be honest... 

If we we're all the same then there wouldn't of been test conducted by Myers Briggs and many others testing the Different IQ's of personality types (And finding the have varying *AVERAGE* IQ's...) There wouldn't be over representation of certain Personality types affiliated with certain parties in politics... There also wouldn't be jobs that are naturally more suited for a specific Personality Types than another... 

However there is, meaning that different personality types do in fact have "Specific Behaviors..." and strong preference and traits.

The whole idea of trying to ignore them seems a little silly to me... I mean if we are trying to advance the understanding personality types better, then us trying to act as if Certain types don't have specific Behaviors because some people out there instantly take it as Offensively Stereotypical (Not referring to you, I'm just saying in general...) That seems a little counter intuitive... (No pun intended...)

Basically this whole thing with Personality types in the first place is it shows how Different we are and Different we think... But then if somebody mentions the difference people get offended..? It just seems a little short sighted is all...

"Whether or not they prefer outdoor sports." I don't know if you were using this as an example or being serious, but I wasn't asking anyone if they enjoy Out Door sports... I was saying that it appeared to *ME* that sensing types seem to lean towards liking watching sports more than Intuitive Types...


----------



## TrollFaceTheMan (Oct 18, 2015)

Quentyn said:


> Sensing versus Intuition threads need to die.


 I think you can fair to read the comment above I posted too.


----------



## TrollFaceTheMan (Oct 18, 2015)

Ness, I just also want to say I mean no disrespect to you, I actually very much appreciate that you are trying to talk to me in a respectable and civilized manor.



niss said:


> Not anything like that for me. It is about the events that lead to the rise and fall of differing societies and ideologies.


 Interesting, and thank you for letting me know. I would agree that is something I also enjoy seeing, kinda find it fascinating seeing where things go right and wrong for certain civilizations.


----------



## niss (Apr 25, 2010)

TrollFaceTheMan said:


> The thing is yes I do use Sensing however it is my least developed Function both Internally and Externally meaning that I will in fact naturally have a very different way of thinking compared to a True sensing Type... Just as a true sensing type who weakest function is Intuition will think way differently than an True Intuitive type... It's just how it is to be honest...
> 
> If we we're all the same then there wouldn't of been test conducted by Myers Briggs and many others testing the Different IQ's of personality types (And finding the have varying *AVERAGE* IQ's...) There wouldn't be over representation of certain Personality types affiliated with certain parties in politics... There also wouldn't be jobs that are naturally more suited for a specific Personality Types than another...
> 
> ...


Not trying to beat you up, but your understanding of personality theory doesn't go deep enough. Just as you hadn't thought about the role of gender and how it will impact your observations on this behavior, there are myriads of other factors that also come into play when we are examining any specific behavior and are trying to relate it to type.

Personality type roughly accounts for only one-fifth of why we do the things that we do. We ignore the other factors at the peril of our understanding of the topic.

Don't stop seeking answers, but realize that the behavior based model is inherently flawed. The answers are found in the "why" and not in the "what."


----------



## Jakuri (Sep 7, 2015)

niss said:


> Don't stop seeking answers, but realize that the behavior based model is inherently flawed. The answers are found in the "why" and not in the "what."


^ This

To paraphrase one MBTI professional, you can change your _behaviour_, but that doesn't mean your _personality changes_. Sure one can only say a certain type is less likely to do or like certain things, but in most cases any type can like or do something for different rationale. Also let's not forget that the way the MBTI cognitive processes are used and manifested will be heavily affected by one's Enneagram type. 

There have been some threads about S vs N that didn't end pleasantly: anti-S posts, N's talking about many mistyped N's..., etc. This was yet another such thread (stereotypes about S vs N...as evident in other replies, I wasn't the only one who took it that way). A thread like this is yet another opportunity for aforementioned "S-N tension" to erupt in no time. Though you did try not to use absolutes in your OP, the word like "powerful" in your title made it sound like you were sure of your thoughts. And the fact that you reacted to @Wytch with such attitude didn't help. 

Having seen that you joined this month, you probably weren't aware of what I wrote in the previous paragraph. And as other implied, maybe new to MBTI. As long as you are willing to branch yourself out and gut out your incomplete understanding, I am sure people are all open to helping you out. I would like to think you are ready to do so.

With that said, I hope that there are no more conflicts of this kind in the future. Too much tension here for my liking, hmmm.


----------



## TrollFaceTheMan (Oct 18, 2015)

Jakuri said:


> ^ This
> 
> To paraphrase one MBTI professional, you can change your _behaviour_, but that doesn't mean your _personality changes_. Sure one can only say a certain type is less likely to do or like certain things, but in most cases any type can like or do something for different rationale. Also let's not forget that the way the MBTI cognitive processes are used and manifested will be heavily affected by one's Enneagram type.
> 
> ...


 *Facepalm* Really once again did you read a page back listing how many times she had belittled and insulted me..? *THAT* is where the problem came from, *NOT* her disagreeing with me... I very open to discussion, but if you wish to expect pleasantries from me you have to act pleasant towards me... Plan and simple...

I'll just post her first comment in here and you tell me it's not attitude: 
"I shouldn't even bother posting but I just find it amusing how certain people in this forum (not many mind you just a handful) believe that all Sensors are just the stereotypical "dumb jocks." (It's obvious who that is directed towards, and she is trying to make it sounds if I'm close minded and think all "Sensors are dumb jocks..." Which putting words in my mouth, and is extremely disrespectful...)

I was Not treated with respect at all, and hence my retaliation... 

As for the titles, you are right about it I tried changing it after making figuring it was too strong for the topic however I couldn't as it seems I am unable to edit titles.

This post was not supposed to be an Anti N or Pro S, or Anti S, Pro N topic... It was others who took it that way... That was NOT how it was intended to be read... It was simply stating an observation of *Mine* and I tried my best (Repeatedly) to state that...

As for being new, I have been on here for around 3-4 Months, just not registered though.


----------



## TrollFaceTheMan (Oct 18, 2015)

niss said:


> Not trying to beat you up, but your understanding of personality theory doesn't go deep enough. Just as you hadn't thought about the role of gender and how it will impact your observations on this behavior, there are myriads of other factors that also come into play when we are examining any specific behavior and are trying to relate it to type...
> "


 I will admit I had overlooked some major things, however as of right now I am mainly looking into Patterns with specific personality types. Such as Behaviors, Motivations, Thinking Processes and Interest. So I suppose what I say could unintentionally come off as "Molded..."

But I do not mean to offend anyone...


----------



## MuChApArAdOx (Jan 24, 2011)

I totally disagree :laughing: My INTJ husband loves watching sports, football, hockey, baseball, basketball......butttt, he is not a fan of playing sports, yet he did play a lot of sports in school. He makes a game of it in his head by betting on players, teams etc. I tend to think sensors enjoy both playing and watching, where Introverts can enjoy watching and not playing. As an Intuitive myself I enjoy watching sports, however I can take it or leave it , it isn't a priority. Playing sports for me is too much routine, reputation, boring. I also tend to believe most people who play sports are sensors, especially ESTP, ISTP, ESFP. Just my two cents.:kitteh:


----------



## niss (Apr 25, 2010)

TrollFaceTheMan said:


> I will admit I had overlooked some major things, however as of right now I am mainly looking into Patterns with specific personality types. Such as Behaviors, Motivations, Thinking Processes and Interest. So I suppose what I say could unintentionally come off as "Molded..."
> 
> But I do not mean to offend anyone...


I understood that you meant no offense from the beginning. 

Behaviors and interests should be considered, but only as a very minor indicator. Motivations and thinking processes, while being more difficult to discern, will yield the best results. Good luck in your quest.


----------



## TrollFaceTheMan (Oct 18, 2015)

Thanks for the Input, I actually considered that one way Intuitive types might Enjoy Sports is by making a game out of it themselves. Your thing with your husband sounds pretty fitting.

And I am glad you also think most of the sports players and Sensing Types.

I am an ENTP that enjoys playing Sport recreationally, but tried playing it on a high school team and absolutely despised it...


----------



## TrollFaceTheMan (Oct 18, 2015)

niss said:


> I understood that you meant no offense from the beginning.
> 
> Behaviors and interests should be considered, but only as a very minor indicator. Motivations and thinking processes, while being more difficult to discern, will yield the best results. Good luck in your quest.


 Thanks man, and like I said I appreciate the conversation. It was very Helpful!


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

LMAO

Goofy just plain goofy. 

Have you ever considered for starters how often times people try and grow and evolve and embody things that are *unlike* their type. What I mean by this is for example my xNTP stepdad actually often tries to convert more to 'Sensor' like things in hobbies, why because its a challenge or enrichment and growth for him. He already has Ne down pat. His hobbies and recreation are often very stereotypical sensor things. For example watching sports. He is far more likely to make a statement and obsession of watching sports then me. Why because he is over projecting. Ironically he thinks like you in stereotypes so thus why he has embodied this 'hobby' of taking up sports interest to make conversation with people. Ironically his reasoning was for talking points but he has actually become more obsessed with taking on this image and talking about it then probably most sensors I know (even ones who are into sports)

Another example my ENFP friend she is an ENFP, but seriously she focuses on sensory things more then even me. Why over compensation again. She is overcompensating on trying to convert to style and decor because of feeling a lack of. 

I probably read more articles, and info then most intuitives I know in real life on a consistent basis. I do way more introspecting then my INFJ sis for example. Why because its always been something I strived for its something she avoids like the plague as its engrained in her. 

Are you at all grasping what I am saying? People often take on an alter ego in things that are not their natural disposition as a means of self improvement or over compensation. 

And yes the others are right your stereotypes are just ridiculous and very very simple minded. 

Also you really undermine the level of strategy that is involved in organized sports of many kinds and how its very likely that they have many NTJ strategists for many games. 

If you actually really truly think that the break down is simple stereotypes of who is studious and reads and who is sports inclined you have alot to read up on.


----------



## TrollFaceTheMan (Oct 18, 2015)

Cinnamon83 said:


> LMAO
> Are you at all grasping what I am saying? People often take on an alter ego in things that are not their natural disposition as a means of self improvement or over compensation.
> 
> And yes the others are right your stereotypes are just ridiculous and very very simple minded.
> ...



**Note: Cinnamon83 has told me she was only being Playful and not trying to be insulating so what I wrote under here should be taking with the basis that I thought they were trying to be Disrespectful to me...**


See... Everything was fine until you got up to this point... Why do you feel that the Attitude is necessary, huh..? Did I do something to you..? Have I insulated you..? Cause if I had I didn't mean to, and don't I need try and act as if I am an Imbecile... It's Extremely Offensive and Rude...

I can agree with you about over projection, but lest I remind you that Personality Stereotypes are *Often True...* For example did you know that ESFJ are even know on Free personality test, type descriptions, relationship and career advice | 16Personalities as Cheerleader and Quarterback Types (And I quote...) 

"ESFJs are the cheerleaders and the quarterbacks, setting the tone, taking the spotlight and leading their teams forward to victory and fame." Source..? (Right here: ESFJ Personality (â€œThe Consulâ€�) | 16Personalities)

Hmmm... I wonder... That seems like a *Stereotype...* But HEY it has a backing to it... So does that mean even though it is a stereo type it is OFTEN TRUE..? 

*YES!! That's exactly what it means..*. Who would of thought that often times Stereo Types *Can* be true!! *Especially when the Stereo Type is formed using statistics...* Crazy I know... 

So let me ask you "Are you at all grasping what I am saying?"


----------



## TrollFaceTheMan (Oct 18, 2015)

If you want me to treat you respectably, then you show me respect... Otherwise you'll only get replies like that from me.


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

TrollFaceTheMan said:


> See... Everything was fine until you got up to this point... Why do you feel that the Attitude is necessary, huh..? Did I do something to you..? Have I insulated you..? Cause if I had I didn't mean to, and don't I need try and act as if I am an Imbecile... It's Extremely Offensive and Rude...
> 
> I can agree with you about over projection, but lest I remind you that Personality Stereotypes are *Often True...* For example did you know that ESFJ are even know on Free personality test, type descriptions, relationship and career advice | 16Personalities as Cheerleader and Quarterback Types (And I quote...)
> 
> ...


Eh sometimes I forget how my delivery comes off. My bat. Now had you seen me in person and heard me say that you would see me playfully saying it all. But when you played it back to me I seen how it came across to you. 

Anyways just because theres references to what types are likely to often gravitate to, still does not entirely support your thread on your stating that you are typing based on whether people like to read or like watching sports. (What the hell man, come on?)


----------



## TrollFaceTheMan (Oct 18, 2015)

Cinnamon83 said:


> Eh sometimes I forget how my delivery comes off. My bat. Now had you seen me in person and heard me say that you would see me playfully saying it all. But when you played it back to me I seen how it came across to you.
> 
> Anyways just because theres references to what types are likely to often gravitate to, still does not entirely support your thread on your stating that you are typing based on whether people like to read or like watching sports. (What the hell man, come on?)


 If it was only meant as playful I apologize every since I started this thread (Which was a mistake) I have basically been being targeted and Belittled... It's making me a little on edge... I didn't mean to come off as rude but I had assumed the worse when you had posted that...

I used to have a bad problem with being Bullied and Picked on in school, and every time I'd stand up for myself I was always made to look like the Bad guy... That still makes me a little overly defensive at times...


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

TrollFaceTheMan said:


> If it was only meant as playful I apologize every since I started this thread (Which was a mistake) I have basically been being targeted and Belittled... It's making me a little on edge... I didn't mean to come off as rude but I had assumed the worse when you had posted that...
> 
> I used to have a bad problem with being Bullied and Picked on in school, and every time I'd stand up for myself I was always made to look like the Bad guy... That still makes me a little overly defensive at times...


My apologies for sounding mean.


----------



## Pinina (Jan 6, 2015)

Yes, I can see this work in theory. Just doesn't work with me. Then again, that might be because of my Te and waste of time, as you said. Anyways, interesting theory! (And no, it did not sound like sensor bashing)


----------



## TrollFaceTheMan (Oct 18, 2015)

Pinina said:


> Yes, I can see this work in theory. Just doesn't work with me. Then again, that might be because of my Te and waste of time, as you said. Anyways, interesting theory! (And no, it did not sound like sensor bashing)


 Thank you man, I am truly glad somebody understands I wasn't trying to start issue's.


----------



## TrollFaceTheMan (Oct 18, 2015)

Cinnamon83 said:


> My apologies for sounding mean.


It was also my fault for jumping to conclusions. So I'm sorry about that too.


----------



## Pinina (Jan 6, 2015)

TrollFaceTheMan said:


> Thank you man, I am truly glad somebody understands I wasn't trying to start issue's.


(Haven't read through the whole thread, so someone might've said this)
I don't see it as a "rule" to be used, but a tool that can me utilized, in combination with other thins, so figure some people out. Will probably use this myself.


----------



## Lelu (Jun 1, 2015)

Judging by the OP being edited into something *completely *different than the title, some shit must have went down in this thread.

@TrollFaceTheMan I read the whole new post. I would look into a therapist. Not as an insult, but it sounds like you've got some unresolved demons in your past that are still affecting you. Having someone that you can talk to about it in full can be helpful.


----------



## TrollFaceTheMan (Oct 18, 2015)

I appreciate the Sentiment however I don't believe it to be necessary... This is something I have lived with for a long time, and me talking about it just doesn't seem to help... I normally don't have a problem, but this post and how people had decided to respond to it and I feel Gang up on me just opened up some old wounds...

I should hopefully feel better after a nights sleep... It seems to be when I feel bad like this, I tend to feel better within a couple of days if not just the next day... I usually feel stupid afterwards for being Irrational and having an outburst like this... But I try to live my life with the decisions I make and move on... 

Once again, thanks for your concern it is at least Humbling. But I think I am going to bed now... This is all a problem for at least 12 hour from now Shaye to deal with...


----------



## ZZZVader (Oct 1, 2015)

I decided to skim through some of the comments in the thread. Seeing that there was previously a argument, I'm glad that it came into a good conclusion. I hope everyone feels better. Here's a picture to make you all briefly relax your minds:









Peace,

ZZZVader


----------



## TrollFaceTheMan (Oct 18, 2015)

Well thank you for the Picture


----------

